# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  عکسهای delphi 2011

## abazzi

من که واقعا حال کردم
کم کم میزارم

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

> من که واقعا حال کردم
> کم کم میزارم


سلام دوست عزیز من 2011 رو دانلود کردم از سایت Embarcadero اما موقع نصب Product key می خواد چکار باید کرد؟

با تشکر

----------


## kamran_dev

کرکش توی اینترنت هست.[Search]

----------


## Ahmad Chehreghani

> سلام دوست عزیز من 2011 رو دانلود کردم از سایت Embarcadero اما موقع نصب Product key می خواد چکار باید کرد؟
> 
> با تشکر


اوني که شما دانلود کرديد، دلفي Native نيست. دوستمون تصوير دلفي 2011 رو گذاشتن که تازه يک فيلم ازش به نمايش گذاشته شده. 

لينک مربوطه:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=238969

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

> کرکش توی اینترنت هست.[Search]


دوست عزیز گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم لطفا اگر لینک دارین بزارید

با تشکر

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

> اوني که شما دانلود کرديد، دلفي Native نيست. دوستمون تصوير دلفي 2011 رو گذاشتن که تازه يک فيلم ازش به نمايش گذاشته شده. 
> 
> لينک مربوطه:
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=238969


دوست عزیز من این رو دانلود کردم که لینکش رو آقای کشاورز گذاشته بودن
http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...11_741_win.iso

با تشکر

----------


## Ahmad Chehreghani

> دوست عزیز من این رو دانلود کردم که لینکش رو آقای کشاورز گذاشته بودن
> http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...11_741_win.iso
> 
> با تشکر


بله اون لينک Delphi Prism هستش که مربوط به دات نت هست.

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

> بله اون لينک Delphi Prism هستش که مربوط به دات نت هست.


خب الان باید برای سوالی که پرسیدم چکار کنم آیا Kegen یا Crack هست؟

با تشکر

----------


## gbg

دلفی 2011 هنوز نیومده فکر کنم اسمش XE باشه چندتا فیلم هم ازش دیدم و منتظرم هرچه زودتر بیاد

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

> دلفی 2011 هنوز نیومده فکر کنم اسمش XE باشه چندتا فیلم هم ازش دیدم و منتظرم هرچه زودتر بیاد


دوست عزیز همه می گن منتشر شده و این به یک خبر داغ تبدیل شده شما می گید نیومده؟!
در ضمن فایلی که من دانلود کردم بدون هیچ مشکلی اجرا میشه اسمش هم همان دلفی پریسم هست فقط keyproduct می خواد عکس اجرا رو هم ضمیمه کردم

----------


## Mahmood_M

> دوست عزیز همه می گن منتشر شده و این به یک خبر داغ تبدیل شده شما می گید نیومده؟!
> در ضمن فایلی که من دانلود کردم بدون هیچ مشکلی اجرا میشه اسمش هم همان دلفی پریسم هست فقط keyproduct می خواد عکس اجرا رو هم ضمیمه کردم


Delphi Prism با اون دلفی ای که شما منتظرش هستید فرق می کنه ، Delphi Prism یک نسخه مبتنی بر .Net هست که روی Visual Studio نصب میشه و با اون میشه در VS و به زبان دلفی از کتابخانه های دات نت استفاده کرد ...
دلفی 2011 هنوز به صورت رسمی منتشر نشده ...

----------


## vcldeveloper

دیگه چیزی به اسم Delphi 2011 وجود نداره! اسم رسمی اش Delphi XE هست. هنوز هم منتشر نشده، و در یکی دو ماه آینده منتشر میشه. قابلیت ها و امکاناتی هم که در این نسخه ارائه خواهند شد، با اون چیزی که قبلا درباره اش گفته شده بود، فرق میکنه (یعنی قابلیت تولید کد برای Mac OS X و Linux در این نسخه وجود نخواهد داشت). بعدا درباره این نسخه و Roadmap جدید مفصلا جای دیگه (احتمالا تالار اخبار) توضیح میدم.

----------


## Hamishebahar

سلام دوستان.
من Delphi Prism Xe 2011 رو دانلود کردم.
منتهی سریال میخواد موقع نصب.
چیکار کنم؟

----------

